# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  xi mạ ty ben thủy lực

## xi mạ niken - crom cứng

Chúng tôi chuyên sản xuất, sữa chữa, xi mạ CROM cứng các loại ty ben thủy lực trong các loại xe đào, xe múc, xe ben.
Với các loại xe chuyên dùng ty ben thủy lực thì lỗi hư hỏng do tác động trực tiếp hay tác động gián tiếp từ môi trường đều làm cho ty ben bị hư hỏng như : xước ty, nòng xy lanh, hư hỏng sin - phớt. Gây ra hiện tượng xì dầu,tụt áp,gãy ty...
Hãy liên hệ chúng tôi để có sản phẩm tốt nhất.

----------


## Fusionvie

Sau mạ đạt độ bóng thế nào bác, có cần mài lại ko

----------


## CNC FANUC

Ko thấy phần liên lạc ở đâu

----------

